# Insulating Crawl Space



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

How is the drainage and water management around the foundation?

Do you get standing water?


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> How is the drainage and water management around the foundation?
> 
> Do you get standing water?


---------------------------------------------------------------
I'm glad to see this most important question ask first. Since the structure has been there since 1870 I'm suspecting the answer is no. 

I realize all the supposedly intelligent people from fine home building sites, this old house etc. etc. would recommend what you are contemplating with the insulation and plastic but back up a step or two and ask yourself why this building is still standing without those modern and supposed better building techniques. In my opinion you are getting puckered up to screw it up with moisture problems you don't have at present. Let the old house breathe.


----------



## beengone (Sep 9, 2012)

Don't know why I didn't answer that in the OP. no standing water since we've been here and no signs of any ever, including that there is no sump. Humidity is the only problem. 

The insulation would be to
Make the house more efficient and keep the floor in the rooms over that space warmer. I don't have to keep out humidity if I seal that end off from the rest of the basement, but fear mold problems if I don't have some kind of air movement. Am I off-base?

Insulation is my higher priority.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Theoretically you could insulated the crawlspace walls and convert it to a conditioned spaced.

That being said, as Fairview eluded to, it might be better to just insulate the under floor (i.e. the joists) and leave the walls alone. If the joists are properly insulated and sealed up, there won't be any humidity issues that will affect the structured joists. 

A vapor barrier across the floor is never a bad idea. That can be sealed to the bottom of the crawl space wall.


----------



## beengone (Sep 9, 2012)

Windows on Wash said:


> Theoretically you could insulated the crawlspace walls and convert it to a conditioned spaced.
> 
> That being said, as Fairview eluded to, it might be better to just insulate the under floor (i.e. the joists) and leave the walls alone. If the joists are properly insulated and sealed up, there won't be any humidity issues that will affect the structured joists.
> 
> A vapor barrier across the floor is never a bad idea. That can be sealed to the bottom of the crawl space wall.


That leaves the humidity issue into the rest of the basement unless I seal that end off, which means a door and a bit of plastic. IS that a better bet? Just wall it off from the rest of the basement and open it up in the winter so the pipes don't freeze? The pipes run under the joists.


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like a good candidate for a conditioned crawl them.

There are a ton of threads on here about that and Building Science.com does have quite a few options and case studies on the approach.


----------



## beengone (Sep 9, 2012)

Think that sounds better than just blocking it off in the summer and opening it to the basement in winter?


----------

